# FMA Questions for beginner



## revfidel (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello, I am new around here and looking into studying Wing Chun or Kali.
I have noticed that many of the FMA empty hand techniques and Wing Chun look simular in some ways. I have learned that Wing Chun has forms and that the system is based on knowing the forms well. I was wondering if Kali has forms? Also, how is Kali taught? Are there forms, excercises, ect.?

thank you for your time. 

Revfidel


----------



## MJS (Jan 4, 2011)

revfidel said:


> Hello, I am new around here and looking into studying Wing Chun or Kali.
> I have noticed that many of the FMA empty hand techniques and Wing Chun look simular in some ways. I have learned that Wing Chun has forms and that the system is based on knowing the forms well. I was wondering if Kali has forms? Also, how is Kali taught? Are there forms, excercises, ect.?
> 
> thank you for your time.
> ...


 
Some FMAs will have forms, others will not.  I study Modern Arnis.  We have both empty hand forms as well as some stick forms.  How the art is taught will most likely vary from art to art and school to school.  You will learn a wide variety of things such as...footwork, stances, history of the art, basic blocks and strikes, empty hand techs., empty hand vs empty hand, empty hand vs. knife, empty hand vs stick, stick vs. stick, stick vs knife, knife vs stick, knife vs. knife.  You'll learn various disarms, counters to the disarms, empty hand and stick drills.

The above is just a small example.  Of course, each of the above contains quite a bit in and of itself.  I've been training for a while now, and I enjoy it very much.  The art, IMHO, blends very well with the Kenpo that I also do.  

Good luck in your search for a school and if theres anything we can do to help in your search, let us know.  I'm sure someone can help.


----------



## geezer (Jan 5, 2011)

Wing Cun, of course has three empty hands sets or forms and three more sets that involve "equipment" the mook yand jong or "dummy" set, the long pole set and the bart cham dao or the incorrectly named "butterfly sword" set. On the other hand, many FMAs (including the ones I've practiced) don't have  formalized movement sets. That said, I have worked out (originally under the guidance of my instructor) a few movement sets that I find useful in training students. But they are scarcely more than pattered drills... and we change the routines frequently to emphasize different areas that need attention. Pared drills are generally far mor practical.

BTW if you are a boxer, you may find some of the boxing-influenced FMAs (Latosa/EBMAS, DTE, etc.)  far easier to adapt to than traditional Wing Chun. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 5, 2011)

revfidel said:


> Hello, I am new around here and looking into studying Wing Chun or Kali.
> I have noticed that many of the FMA empty hand techniques and Wing Chun look simular in some ways. I have learned that Wing Chun has forms and that the system is based on knowing the forms well. I was wondering if Kali has forms? Also, how is Kali taught? Are there forms, excercises, ect.?
> 
> thank you for your time.
> ...


 
Any idea what kind of kali (or escrima or arnis) is available to you?  That would go a long way toward someone being able to answer your question far more specifically.


----------



## revfidel (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't know what kind of Kali/FMA is taught. There is a JKD/Kali near me and I like what I have seen. I was just wondering if Kali had forms (I am looking into Wing Chun and they have forms that are the basis of some of the instruction). I have gotten some good info from the answers to my post which has given me an idea of Kali/FMA training. It seems the FMA empty hand stuff will be more natural (for me) to learn than Wing Chun (which is great, but is totally different in terms of their punches and approach). 

This is a great site and I thank everyone for their responses.


----------



## revfidel (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't know what kind of Kali/FMA is taught. There is a JKD/Kali near me and I like what I have seen. I was just wondering if Kali had forms (I am looking into Wing Chun and they have forms that are the basis of some of the instruction). There is some good info from the answers to my post that has given me a good idea of Kali/FMA training. It seems the
FMA empty hand stuff is more natural (for me) to learn than Wing Chun (which is great, but is totally different in terms of their punches). 

This is a great site and I thank everyone for their responses.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jan 6, 2011)

If you find forms in an FMA context, they'll often be called either "anyo" (as in Modern Arnis) or "sayaw."  Regrettably, "sayaw" is sometimes also used to describe unrehearsed movements, similar to shadowboxing.  "Kadena" is another term you might see used for that.

Books could be written on FMA terminology.

Forms don't play a huge part in FMA training, to my mind.  Drills yes.  Sparring hopefully.  Forms... depends.  But in my background, not so much.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jan 6, 2011)

There are many FMA, find out specifically what is available to you. If it is "JKD/Kali", odds are it's ILK (Inosanto Lacosta Kali) which is mostly drills but there may be a few forms like the Archangel forms (from San Miguel IIRC?).


----------



## revfidel (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses, you provided very useful information. 

Revfidel


----------

